# Personal CNC comparison inquiry



## amajusiakjr (Jan 27, 2013)

I have 2 manual machines (12x36 gear head gap bed lathe and a rf45 mill) and no way at this stage am I gonna convert to cnc...don't know enough of all the areas ie. electronics, programs, conversion parts etc..

I have been talking with a few reps from some cnc machine tool companies and was wondering everyones thoughts as to my cnc purchase....

Microkinetics XL Express Mill package, Tormach 1100, Novacon Torus Pro...or any good recommended machines.

Microkinetics has a nice package only draw back is z axis and I don't have the knowledge at this point to change it over, Tormach PCNC 1100 and Novacon Toras set back is the extra purchases that are straining the bank for me right now...not really wanting a 3 in 1 machine either...

Any thoughts on which way to go here?


----------



## David Kirtley (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, more info would help. Work envelope needed, material range, budget? Are you looking for turn-key solution?


----------



## amajusiakjr (Jan 28, 2013)

material ranges from Al to Ti mostly 1018 and ss...more or less turn key or close as possible. I am not doing anything industrial  size...I am building the shop in my garage...15k or less


----------



## amajusiakjr (Jan 28, 2013)

Been advised to pick up the microkinetics mill package and rebuild the z axis to ball screw to utilize the entire square column but I am lost when it come to the ins and outs of performing these operations....I can make parts and assemble but the electronics stuff is not my cup of tea...I am too much of a cnc noob


----------



## David Kirtley (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, I don't have any personal experience with anything other than small machines and CNC routers and such. Since you mentioned other metals, you probably will want things like coolant from the start. Just from what I know, the people that get the Tormach machines are pretty universally happy with them and have a good growth potential for things like automatic tool changers and such. I also know that they have training available. Take a look on Youtube at John NYCcnc and JohnGrimsmo. They have videos of their Tormach stuff that look really nice and give a good idea of what they can do. 

It's ok to play with stuff if it is a hobby. I wouldn't mess with home brew stuff if you are going to be depending on the machine for income. Being able to get support and parts in a timely manner are really important.


----------



## cjsamples (Jan 28, 2013)

I have read a few threads across the net about Novacon and their support. I guess I should say lack of support. I bet if you did a google you would find the guy who is very unhappy with them. I think some people get their machine but there have been problems along the way. 
 I have heard all kinds of good things about Tormach. Don't think I have ever seen someone upset with them. That speaks volumes about their sales and support.

Good luck with your decision and remember " Photos or you didn't buy it."

Chris


----------



## 09kevin (Jan 28, 2013)

I am very happy with my Tormach PCNC 770 and the service Tormach provides. I started mentoring at the local high schools robotics club and they have a Tormach PCNC 1100 that we use to machine parts for the robots, I like the larger work envelope on the 1100 but like the 10k rpm spindle on my770. 

Kevin


----------



## amajusiakjr (Jan 28, 2013)

09Kev,

that 770 running 110v or 220v single phase? 

I believe for what I want to do I could use the 1100 and set up my laminate trimmer and fab a bracket for the higher speed stuff.

I have to learn more about the cnc systems and the ins/outs and what is really needed as far as tooling/software etc so I don't spend money on something I already have.  I have Bobcad v24 software and although I am learning it little by little I couldn't tell you if: I bought the machine and controller if I could use the Bobcad or would I have to purchase additional software. If I could use Bobcad how to set everything up to make the machine functional without destroying it

Even though I have a strong manual background I am still in the crawling before I walk stage when it comes to any of he aspects of cnc.


----------



## 09kevin (Jan 28, 2013)

The 770 runs on 110v, That’s one of the reasons I went with the 770. If I had it to do over again and I had a little more space, I would get the 1100.

Some of the Tormach owners on CNC zone use Bobcad, I am sureTormach could set you up with a compatible post processor.

Kevin


----------



## amajusiakjr (Jan 28, 2013)

I think if I can use Bobcad I could purchase the 1100 and the controller and I would be up and running relatively quick...unless I am missing something else....I have a vise, tools, mounting work plates, collets etc...

Not sure what else other than 1100 and controller is needed...the other items on their site I have already....

I also looked at the 770 and figured that the 1100 was the smallest size I would go but....I haven't really heard one complaint about the 770....


----------



## 09kevin (Jan 28, 2013)

You might think about buying some of the Tormach tool holders, The face of the holder seats against the spindle face so you don’t have to reset the tool length every time you change tools, Saves time and less chance of error.

Kevin


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Jan 29, 2013)

I considered several machines including a used Haas TM1. I ended up with a Tormach PCNC 1100. I've had it since July 2011 and all I can say is i love it.

I am a former CNC shop owner, and I can tell you that my Tormach will do ANYTHING my Haas or FADAL would do, it takes a little longer, but it didn't cost $75,000.00. I have less than $15,000.00 in my machine, but I got it about a month before the Series III machines came out and the price went up $1,000.00. You could probably still buy a machine exactly like mine for under $17,000.00.

If I had it to do over again, knowing what I know about my Tormach, I would buy another one in a heart beat.


----------



## amajusiakjr (Jan 29, 2013)

I appreciate the input...seems the Tormach is going to be the choice. Just gotta figure out what i HAVE to have to get it running...most of the stuff on their package list I have...except for the machine and controller and tooling...I have cables, computer etc

I think I amy have to call them and ask but I hate dealing with salesmen on stuff I don't know enough about.

Any words of wisdom?


----------

